# What is "trojan horse irc backdoor.sdbot4.QJX"?



## Green Xenon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi:

AVG says I'm infected with "trojan horse irc backdoor.sdbot4.QJX". What does this trojan do? I've been trying to look it up but there is no website telling me what how this trojan will harm me? Does it steal passwords, forge identities, log keystrokes? What?


Thanks a bunch,

Green Xenon


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 20, 2010)

That seems to be a false positive.  There are other people online having the same issue.

What file does it say thats infected?


----------



## FunnelWeb (Mar 20, 2010)

go here and have a read 

http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=395


----------



## softe (Mar 22, 2010)

yes  this is a false positive so i would not worry about it


----------



## jackbency (Mar 23, 2010)

If only 2 vendors inc AVG are reporting a finding it's likely to be a false positive. False Positives are actually mistakes made by antivirus and sometimes antispyware utilities. 
If users will not report a false positive then they cannot be corrected. AVG Pro versions do have the ability to exclude files/folders from being scanned but still if a false happens it needs to be reported instead of being ignored.You should updat  your AVG vdb to 271.1.1/ 2759.


----------

